# A Few Show questions...



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Planning on showing UKC. 

I have a leather slip collar with lead attached. Is this appropriate for a 6 month old puppy or do I need a chain one?

If the show is Friday is it ok to bathe and groom on Thursday? Will the oil in coat return that fast?

Tip to help hide a mild steep croup? 

What are the essentials I need to bring? I am thinking the dog, crate, show leash, regular collar and leash, food, water, and chair. It is an indoor show. But, there is no food available on grounds (bummer) for humans. Why that bothers me I have no idea!!

Should I bring some kind of exercise pen for an indoor show?

Any tips on acclimating puppy to grounds and gaining attention? 

Starting to get a bit nervous....

Thanks!!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

All great questions, I can't wait to hear the answer as I am showing UKC in November. Good luck!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> All great questions, I can't wait to hear the answer as I am showing UKC in November. Good luck!


No way...me too!! The Warwick show, right?

We should meet up so we can give each other some support!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I have a leather slip collar with lead attached. Is this appropriate for a 6 month old puppy or do I need a chain one?


What does your dog do best on? That's your answer. I think many people default to "this is what the breed shows in...use it!" when that's not always what's best for the DOG.

I like to start my puppies on a slightly wider nylon choke that's not so hard on their throats, and get them used to the sensation of a collar up behind their ears without cold metal making the experience worse than it might be for some.



> If the show is Friday is it ok to bathe and groom on Thursday? Will the oil in coat return that fast?


That's fine. I groom 1-2 days ahead of time. I've got a show this weekend, was going to bathe my bitch today, didn't work out. She's being bathed tomorrow and will be just fine for showing. Don't worry so much about the oil returning to the coat, that'll take care of itself.

A big reason for bathing beforehand is to open up the coat, check for any sores/rashes/parasites (ticks are nasty bastards), and give them a good groom through to make show day preparations either.



> Tip to help hide a mild steep croup?


Back blow, back brush, hairspray/holding mousse, sculpt into place.



> What are the essentials I need to bring?


My list:
Grooming Table
Forced Air Dryer
Spray Bottles
Any Coat Conditioners or Sprays
Shampoo
Nail Clippers
Dremel
Scissors
Cotton Balls
Q Tips
Brushes
Combs
Leashes
Show Collars
Regular Collars
Water Buckets
Food Bowls
Crate Clips
Towels
Paper Towels
Plastic Bags/Pooper Scooper
Kennels
Tweezers
Antibiotic ointment
Mild bleach solution
Tums/Gas X
Dog Food
Bait


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph..thanks! Well, I have been bringing her to breed handling class with this lead but I noticed all the other dogs have the fine chain one that looks like necklace so I wasn't sure if mine was appropriate.

That's good news on the grooming!!

Is there a way to stack her so her steep croup looks less obvious?

Thanks also for your essential items list!!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I might add.....I would ask the breed handler instructor but she is not helpful. EVERY single class she makes a derogatory comment about German shepherds in front of me (I am the only GSD person there). One week it was..."the GSD people are complete freaks". Last week, I asked her for tips on looking less uncoordinated and her "helpful" reply was.."Don't worry....the whole German shepherd ring looks like that so you will fit right in".

Last night, I heard her making another rude comment as I trotted out and back but missed it....

It is SO upsetting for me as a new show person. I get that she hates German shepherds but it really brings me down. More importantly, I am not getting the questions answered that I need.

But, it is close to me and at a good time as I can be home before putting my son to bed. Plus, it is a drop in class which is nice. So, for now, I just suck it up and try to watch the other handlers as much as possible. Several dogs have finished; two last night were close; one dog just got back from her breed specialty, etc. So, I try to watch a lot of what they do...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

UKC Conformation shows dogs in their "Natural State", so watch it with excessive grooming product (hair spray etc.). If the judge can feel it, you may be disqualified. (Exceptions, of course, for breeds that are normally shown in a special clip.)

UKC shows are a little different from AKC. Make sure you read the rule book before you enter. 

United Kennel Club: Rules Archive


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a little OT but are you talking about a show inside in Warwick RI?? been there done that, just know it is TIGHT quarters..


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> UKC Conformation shows dogs in their "Natural State", so watch it with excessive grooming product (hair spray etc.). If the judge can feel it, you may be disqualified. (Exceptions, of course, for breeds that are normally shown in a special clip.)
> 
> UKC shows are a little different from AKC. Make sure you read the rule book before you enter.
> 
> United Kennel Club: Rules Archive


Thank you! Yes, I read the rules and volunteered at one show this spring (ended up ring steward..that was educational!!).

I don't have a grooming table, sprays, or anything like that yet....

I was going to get one but then one of the handlers in my class told me a table wasn't necessary for UKC shows?


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> a little OT but are you talking about a show inside in Warwick RI?? been there done that, just know it is TIGHT quarters..


Yup..that's the one!

Please share anything else you can!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I was going to get one but then one of the handlers in my class told me a table wasn't necessary for UKC shows?


It isn't if you don't groom up your dog.

Please keep in mind that the things I'm telling you are from a general AKC perspective. I know UKC doesn't allow excessive grooming (technically neither does AKC *insert hysterical laughter here*), but it's still good, IMO, to put your dog up on a table and at LEAST spray the dog down with some water and blow out the cow licks.

I'd be a little insulted if somebody brought me a dog like this to judge:









Instead of a dog like this:









The difference between those two is nothing but a bath and blow out. There is no product in her coat. When show day comes around, I'll spray her topcoat down with water, and to the skin in areas with cowlicks, blow her out again to make her go "poof", and head to the ring. I do back brush her croup to bring it up a bit, or it can look a bit flat.

Also, do NOT put conditioner on your dog (during the bath) before a show...especially if they're out of coat. Conditioner smooths the hair follicle (why hair feels soft after using it) and can keep the coat from looking nice and full.

I do keep a spray bottle of conditioner diluted with water on me to keep down fly aways at the show (helps the static).


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> It isn't if you don't groom up your dog.
> 
> Please keep in mind that the things I'm telling you are from a general AKC perspective. I know UKC doesn't allow excessive grooming (technically neither does AKC *insert hysterical laughter here*), but it's still good, IMO, to put your dog up on a table and at LEAST spray the dog down with some water and blow out the cow licks.
> 
> ...


Oh, my Gosh...I don't see a difference between the two!*panic*

Well, my puppy will be 6 months. Her coat just kind of sits there right now and is not "poofy". I don't think it will get "poofy" either! 

May I ask you another question as you have been so helpful? I bought a shampoo for dogs with black coats (she is all black). But, then a woman in class said I need to get one with "dyes"? is this true? That seems illegal and what if I pet her and it comes off on my hands?

Also, I will put photo...what can I do to better this stack to improve croup or is it ok? She has a mild steep croup...

photo of her right now at 4 months:http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11523&stc=1&d=1316725386


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

to answer your last question,,you don't need to 'dye' your dog or buy shampoos with dye in them,,she's already black:)

Just go with the black dog shampoo..

I have usually done what xeph suggests, bathe the day before, take a table, poof them out at the show..I used a product call "the stuff",,

You can also look for a groomer who has groomed gsd's for shows to give you some tips..Dodge the one I used to show, was bred by my groomer, so she would groom him out,,and meet me at the shows and touch him up..

And yes, I forget the name of the place in Warwick, but if it's the one I'm thinking of, it's a level building, the obed was in one room the conformation in another..and it was VERY tight quarters..May not be as crowded if it's UKC vs AKC, but I know when I did obed there, it was mobbed


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Oh, my Gosh...I don't see a difference between the two!*panic*


If you look at her croup, it is lumpy in the first pic, but not the second. Topline is fuzzy and frazzled in the first, but not the second, and she has cowlicks on her thighs and shoulders in the first but not the second.



> I bought a shampoo for dogs with black coats (she is all black). But, then a woman in class said I need to get one with "dyes"? is this true? That seems illegal and what if I pet her and it comes off on my hands?


The shampoo you bought is likely an "enhancer" but contains no dyes. No need to buy a shampoo with dye in it (though it would not come off on the judges hands, as it is in the shampoo, the shampoo gets rinsed, and then you dry the dog).

I personally have not really seen any difference in dogs coats that have been bathed in "enhancement" shampoos and those that are bathed in regular.

I really have not had much luck with canine shampoos myself. You know what I currently use?

Tresseme vitamin E shampoo, and, sometimes I'll use Eqyss shampoos (love the smell, gentle on skin, great for my allergy dog).

Sheltie people swear by Infusium 23 for a spray on conditioner.



> I used a product call "the stuff"


LOVE THIS STUFF!! Expensive, but WORTH IT!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> to answer your last question,,you don't need to 'dye' your dog or buy shampoos with dye in them,,she's already black:)
> 
> Just go with the black dog shampoo..
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks!

But, OMG..How do I get her coat to "poof". Even after she is blown dry it doesn't do that. :help:

Tight quarters, huh. Great. That means she will be trying to enthusiastically play with everyone in sight!! At breed class, she just wants to lick everyone but you are not really allowed to let the dogs socialize. But, there is a Great Dane named Shelby and his owner brings him over every class to let my pup play with him! He is awesome and actually lays down to be at her level so she can lick him. I have never seen anything like it! Plus, at obedience class, same thing...first 15 minutes of craziness and then settles. Um..yes, we ARE in the Attention 1 class!! hahaha But, she does settle..eventually. Last night at breed, we worked on attention at sit and stay. I also put her in a down stay with attention when the first 4 dogs made passed. All the breed people "tisk, tisk" me and tell me..."No obedience in the breed ring, honey". But, it is my favorite thing and I get bored standing there waiting for our turn! :blush:


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Jackie, thanks!!!

"The Stuff"..huh!! Too funny!!! hehehe

Do you love the tressemme, infusium 23, or "the stuff"? Is that REALLY the name or did I miss the joke!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have never shown UKC, but if it's like AKC, the breed people were tsk tsk tsking you for a reason

You don't want the dog sitting or laying around in the ring, unless of course the judge tells you to move off to the side..

It can get a little tedious if there are alot of dogs in your class, but I would usually, make sure I had a BIG supply of tiny treats, work on his free stacking, stacking him myself, 'something', cause that judge is 'always' watching whether you think they are or not))

And again if UKC is anything like AKC, just be aware, MOST do not want a dog socializing with theirs / playing around while your ringside..

Just get there early, take her for a few spins around the building, get her used to the place, get some of that puppy energy out of her:

BTW, where did you get her?? she's soooo pretty..I miss my black dawg every day


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have never shown UKC, but if it's like AKC, the breed people were tsk tsk tsking you for a reason
> 
> You don't want the dog sitting or laying around in the ring, unless of course the judge tells you to move off to the side..
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Yeah, I know I am not supposed to mix the too but she seems pretty smart (think she will be able to distinguish) and an hour and 12-20 dogs to get through is A LOT of standing around time for a 4 month old. I do bring tons of treats and her toys but towards the end she wants to lay down and sleep!! Hence, I break out the attention work!

Thanks for the heads up about socializing at shows! It sounds the same as my breed and obedience classes.. so I never let her face to face unless I have permission.

Thanks!!

Sending you a PM....


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> But, OMG..How do I get her coat to "poof". Even after she is blown dry it doesn't do that.


I bet you ANYTHING it does, but you just don't have the eye for it yet.



> Do you love the tressemme, infusium 23, or "the stuff"? Is that REALLY the name or did I miss the joke!!


I can't do Infusium...the smell bothers me. I'm really liking how the Tresseme is working. The Stuff really is the actual name of the product  T.H.E. Laboratories Grooming Supplies

Also, don't do obedience with your dog in the show ring. Not even in practice. I don't discourage my dogs from laying down on their own, or sitting if we've got a long wait, but it's not a command I'll give in the show ring.

Conformation = "stand" and "Let's go" (for gaiting). I do not want to confuse my dogs, and while they do all know how to sit, lie down, etc and are trained in formal obedience, I keep the two separate.

If you're bored while waiting your turn, work on freestacking your dog and setting them up. Use a mirror if there is one available, so you can see how to better minimize faults and accentuate attributes while the dog is stacked.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I bet you ANYTHING it does, but you just don't have the eye for it yet.
> 
> 
> I can't do Infusium...the smell bothers me. I'm really liking how the Tresseme is working. The Stuff really is the actual name of the product  T.H.E. Laboratories Grooming Supplies
> ...


Ok. Will check out "the stuff"!

No obedience at all?:shocked: Fine. But, I can only stack her so many times before it just starts being non-productive!

The mirror is in front so I can't use it. But, my instructor makes us stack in front of mirror while she approaches so we can see if they look ok.

Otherwise, it's just tons of down time...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have also been known to use mink oil on my black dawg..gives me a little shine, poof out..


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have also been known to use mink oil on my black dawg..gives me a little shine, poof out..


Cool...I will check it out. Found this: Bio-Groom Mink Oil Spray 12 oz

Thanks again!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats it,,love that stuff to,,spritz some on, blow em out..
this was my black dawg, altho technically a bicolor. Dodge


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Be careful with mink oil! A lil dab'll do ya! Otherwise you end up with a slick, greasy looking dog.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Be careful with mink oil! A lil dab'll do ya! Otherwise you end up with a slick, greasy looking dog.


 
I learned that the hard way. :blush:

My first show I used too much mink oil and the poor dog looked like she bathed in grease. 

I started putting a tiny bit on a hand towel and *lightly* rubbing it over the coat. This has been the easiest way for me to avoid the grease look :crazy:


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> thats it,,love that stuff to,,spritz some on, blow em out..
> this was my black dawg, altho technically a bicolor. Dodge


He's cute!!!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Xeph and Ramge...will keep that in mind!!!! I so would have done the same thing with too much mink oil! I like your idea, Ramage, of rubbing a little on cloth!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup, the cloth is a good way. I also like to hold the applicator high up in the air and spritz QUICKLY from head to tail (it's like, 3-5 sprays), and then brush in with a slicker.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks!


----------

